# Pics of my girls



## topknot (Oct 2, 2008)

They are so cute. Where did you get them from? I would like to add another dog to the family and a chinese crested was on my list along with another poodle or yorkie


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I love this breed of dog, they are so unique!  
Lovely Girls!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks so much! Fiona came from someone in Ohio and I don't know how much they really breed now. But Torie came from Creekside Cresteds out of Indianapolis Indiana and I LOVE her breeder. I know of some excellent ones in Ohio too. 
They are a really sweet cuddly breed. Especially the hairless (the puffs don't seem to be as needy but still very people oriented).


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

The are too cute! I have heard they are very "poodle-y" in their personality.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Too cute!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Awww your girls are lovely. I really love the hairless, they are so beautiful. My friend owns the powderfuffs, although they are gorgeous I went to show them for her, and the little buggers went to bite me 

So told her to show her own dogs :rofl:


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

these dogs are so unique. I love them!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

